
Eir’s D1000 Modem Is Wide Open to Being Hacked - based2
https://devicereversing.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/eirs-d1000-modem-is-wide-open-to-being-hacked/
======
based2
[https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/TR069+NewNTPServer+Exploit...](https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/TR069+NewNTPServer+Exploits+What+we+know+so+far/21763/1)

[https://securelist.com/blog/incidents/76791/new-wave-of-
mira...](https://securelist.com/blog/incidents/76791/new-wave-of-mirai-
attacking-home-routers/)

[https://badcyber.com/new-mirai-attack-vector-bot-
exploits-a-...](https://badcyber.com/new-mirai-attack-vector-bot-exploits-a-
recently-discovered-router-vulnerability/)

[https://www.flashpoint-intel.com/new-mirai-variant-
involved-...](https://www.flashpoint-intel.com/new-mirai-variant-involved-
latest-deutsche-telekom-outage/)

[http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-ALE-009/index.h...](http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-ALE-009/index.html)

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/01/hull_router_attack/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/01/hull_router_attack/)

